# Reaplacement Tires for Disco Sizes



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok Searsites, here we go.

I need to replace the rear tires on a Sears 18/6 The original tire size 23x10-12. We all know they don't make that anymore. According to internet sources, this size supercedes to 23x9.50-12. So I get a tire that is 1/2" shorter. I guess I can deal with that. Can I go to 23x10.50-12? Or does that really mess with the symmetry for mowing and such?

What I am having a problem with is the tread style of what is available in 23x9.50-12. Generally, it looks to be a pretty tame turf block style. I's like something agressive like the original Sears tires without going to bar lug tires. Anyone have any ideas? 

Now about the front tires. 16x6.50-8 rib are still available from a multitude of sources. I am inclined to put these back on. I like the flotation and stability. Anyone have an opinion?

Thank all,


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I put turf tires on my 8N with no balast in them and have been doing all the things with it I did before replacing the tires, blading snow, blading gravel ( drive way ) ,mowing and pulling a culitavtor through the garden. The turf tires don't compact or tear up my yard whlie mowing.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Rick,
I grew up with an 8N and an Allis WD45:dazed:
Your 8N looks right smart with the turfs. I believe the 8N also has about 400 pounds on the 18/6


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Ok Searsites, here we go.
> 
> I need to replace the rear tires on a Sears 18/6 The original tire size 23x10-12. We all know they don't make that anymore. According to internet sources, this size supercedes to 23x9.50-12. So I get a tire that is 1/2" shorter. I guess I can deal with that. Can I go to 23x10.50-12? Or does that really mess with the symmetry for mowing and such?
> 
> ...



Look in the classifieds section, and check the link to mgrassroots they may or may not have what you need but its worth a look. I have bought a few tires from them they are honest, and alot cheaper on most tires. I went with the import turf tires they are identical to carlisle turf savers but are 4 ply instead of 2.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

4 ply is good! While we are on the turf idea? Why couldn't a guy use these. They are 4 ply and aggressive. I'm guessing the round shoulder messes it up tho'


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> 4 ply is good! While we are on the turf idea? Why couldn't a guy use these. They are 4 ply and aggressive. I'm guessing the round shoulder messes it up tho'



They might work ok. Are these atv tires?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes they are. A bit round shouldered I think. I have seen mowers with these in place of turf for more traction. I "think" the square shoulder for the garden tractors is necessary to keep as much on the ground as possible. I still can find no info if I can go 10.50 instaed of 9.50. I think 9.50 is a lttle narrow. Lotsa 23x10.50-12 choices.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Yes they are. A bit round shouldered I think. I have seen mowers with these in place of turf for more traction. I "think" the square shoulder for the garden tractors is necessary to keep as much on the ground as possible. I still can find no info if I can go 10.50 instaed of 9.50. I think 9.50 is a lttle narrow. Lotsa 23x10.50-12 choices.



The 10.5 is still going to be 9.5 at the bead if its a 9.5 wheel?


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what I think to. The Sears rim is actually 10, which is the issue. I think 10.50 will work and I'm gonna scout out that size. Thanks for all the advice. I'll post up when the "eagle" has landed.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The 10.50's will work just fine. ATV tires,may not be such a good idea,if you're gonna use the tractor for heavy work,as they have a softer sidewall,and I've seen them roll off the rim,or blow out on the cheaper tires.Though I do suspect that the tires didn't have the proper air pressure.On the the 23-10.50-12s,the 23 is the outter diameter of the tread surface,10.50 is the tread width,and 12 is the rim diameter.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for confirming jhngardner. That was the original intent to get more choices. Sears subs to a 9.5 which is too narrow.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Alot of people that mod tractors for trail riding put ATV tires on their tractors - they can handle abuse , but if the tractor will be used for plowing, ect - either industrial type tires( like on a bobcat) or AG's might be needed - they have the traction and can handle heavy stuff.

Going smaller in the back might mess with the deck hieght in the back - unless the front is brot down as well.

Some of those tri ribs in the front would set it off nicely.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

DT, Great idea! I don't know what I like better. I can guess that this









is going to steer better for grunt work than this








I'm partial to the fat floating rib myself.

I don't know if I can get used to this.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,I kinda like the looks of those front tires!They'll really be good,if you're tilling,too!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

On my 80's agway i had a set of those fat floating rib tires - good for grass cutting - bad in mud when i took it down in the swamp behind the folks house ( would hardly steer) - i swapped a spare set of turf tires and was able to steer alot better.

Id eventually like to swap on a set of those tri ribs on my 86 GTII- they set the tractor off nice- at the moment i have a couple 8" rear turf tires on the front that came off a LT craftsman .


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

This thread has really sparked ideas. I think a guy could have his cake and eat it too. 

If I was to keep the fat floaters and buy a set of turf masters for the rear, I'd have a mowin` machine that rode like butter on a hot skillet.

Rims are plentiful, so I could get a taller set of ags and tri ribs for dirt diggin. Say like a 26x12x12 rear and 18x6.50-8 on front.

hmmmmmmm


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> This thread has really sparked ideas. I think a guy could have his cake and eat it too.
> 
> If I was to keep the fat floaters and buy a set of turf masters for the rear, I'd have a mowin` machine that rode like butter on a hot skillet.
> 
> ...



Thats a good idea i have been trying to find a spare set of wheels for awhile for mine.. and i get (you just had to have those tires) i say 2 sets is not too much..


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

wjjones said:


> .. and i get (you just had to have those tires) i say 2 sets is not too much..


 
:thumbsup: Now we are all on the same page:lmao::lmao::drinkin:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

By the way,guys,most of the 12" rims,with 5 lugnuts,can be REVERSED,and it gains you 4" of extra track width !That means more stability,better traction,and more clearance between the tires,and the frame!


----------

